# The Roach 6



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I keep and breed 6 different sp of roach for my toads, tegu, monitors etc. Today I introduce them!





1


_Gromphadorrhina portentosa_


2


_Blatta (Shelfordella) lateralis）_



3


_Pycnoscelus surinamensis_



4


_Rhabdoblatta yayeyamana_



5


_Blaberus discoidalis _



6


_Blaptica dubia_








​


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

nice roaches how are the B._lateralis i have been told they smell but i have also been told that no roach smells _
_and how do you heat em???_
_but nice roach collection:no1:_


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Pythonman14 said:


> nice roaches how are the B._lateralis i have been told they smell but i have also been told that no roach smells _
> _and how do you heat em???_
> _but nice roach collection:no1:_




yeah, they are a bit smelly than other forest roaches.
because they need spraying, need water sometimes.
The water make the smell strongly.

you will realieze it, but will get used to it soon. : victory:

I heat them with a film heater mat.


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

I keep my _Blatta lateralis_ quite dry, they seem happy enough. still smell a little compared to other roaches.

I dont think Ive seen the _Rhabdoblatta yayeyamana_. Have you got any more photos or information about them? They look quite like the Morphna sp.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

you can keep red roaches in dry.
but I think the babies need some humidity at least I think.


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

with the B.lateralis roach it depends on what you feed that can make em smell.

I've got tens of thousands of them and they really do not smell. 

some vegetables like cucumber can make them smell a bit and if dog biscuits get wet (they like to drog them into their water bowl) this can make them smell a bit too.

I keep them quite clean I suppose.

Pics are in my livefood ad in my siggie if you want to see more.


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Blackmelo said:


> with the B.lateralis roach it depends on what you feed that can make em smell.
> 
> I've got tens of thousands of them and they really do not smell.
> 
> ...




looks nice indeed!

Yes, I used to feel the stinky smell from thier viv, however now I it doesn't smell very much with decent feed.
I feed vigs mainly and sometimes fruits.: victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)




----------

